# Fluval fx6 inlet hose length.



## brianm333 (Feb 17, 2016)

My 90 gallon tank is in my living room and the fx6 is too loud. I can run the hoses down to the basement under the tank and put it on a shelf. But the top of the canister would be 5.5 feet below the waterline instead of the recommended 4.9 feet. I don't understand why they have a limit on the length of the inlet hose.I will be using clear vinyl hose to get rid of any restriction the ribbed hose has. Do you guys think it will be okay?


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Canisters really arent usually loud. Do you know what's causing the noise??


----------



## brianm333 (Feb 17, 2016)

It's not that loud. But I can hear it. I couldn't hear my Eheim. I'm going to change something me media around this weekend to see if it gets quite


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

The canister impeller could have some dirt/debris in it that is "grinding", or the impeller could be air-locked and the cavitation could be making a chattering noise. Overhaul the canister and clean out the impeller housing. Then, when completed, top off the canister as much as possible before re-assembling and then "bump start" it a few times to fill the hoses prior to running it continuously. Do you still have the manual? It might have some other suggestions as well.


----------



## brianm333 (Feb 17, 2016)

I took the filter apart tonight. Didn't see anything in the pump housing. I put a little petroleum jelly on the back of the impeller shaft and it is real quiet now.


----------

